# Tormented....2nd guessing



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Going by everything you described that she was going through - you made the best decision FOR HER. Putting these dogs to sleep when it is time - is the kindest and most loving thing you can do for them. She had thirteen wonderful years with you - and I imagine she had a full and happy life all of those thirteen years. The mercy of cancer is it is very fast and you can generally assume they did not suffer discomfort for years before failing. 

Please give some thought to opening your heart to another dog and showering that dog with love for all the things that dog does that remind you of her. I went through that empty home and empty arms thing once when our first dog died. He died in January and we brought my next boy home on April 1. Those months when I did not have a dog to love and sleep by me at night were horrible.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You gave Annie Mae the selfless gift of peace with no pain, may we all be that strong when the time comes. My heart is breaking for you, as we never have them long enough. RIP sweet Annie Mae.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You did everything you could. You did the best for your girl and now she is at peace.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She young and healthy running free....you'll see her again. Thank you for being so loving to her.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Be at peace with your decision. She is. It was a selfless act of love that allowed her to feel no more pain. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is really a great gift we can give them, to remove their oain and suffering. Even though it is crushing at the time. For days, weeks and months later. I hope it is comforting that we all are tortured in that situation. A gift for them, a curse for us. It does get better with time and the good memories start to replace the grief.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lori, you listened when she said she'd had enough. That is kindness and selflessness, so try not to feel guilty. It is just ridiculously hard to lose a beloved companion, and that raw grief takes over for some time. Wishing you peace as you learn to live without your Annie Mae.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

You took on the pain to relieve her from hers.....that's the final and greatest gift we can give and a true act of love. 

I think second guessing ourselves is a very natural thing afterwards. We can think of all of the things that might have worked, might have been different, but the truth is....what quality of life would she have had? 

Rest in peace Annie.....sleep softly and run fast at the bridge until you are reunited with those you love and who love you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lori, we all second guess our decisions at times even when we know that we have made the right decision.

We lost Holly to kidney failure and I know what an uphill battle we had, and from reading your post about the tumour then I think you made the only decision that a loving owner can make, and that is to let them go. Yes, you could have possibly kept her going for a little while longer, but would it have been fair to Annie Mae - you know the answer to that is no, she would have been in terrible pain.

Take comfort that by letting your girl go peacefully to the bridge you showed her just how much you did love her.

You're giving me a special gift,
so sorrowfully endowed
And through these last few cherished days
your courage makes me proud

But really love is knowing
when your best friend is in pain
and understanding the earthly acts
will only be in vain

So looking deep into your eyes
beyond, into your soul
I see, in you the magic that will
once more make me whole

The strength that your possess
is why I look to you today
to do this thing that must be done
for it is the only way

That strength is why I followed you
and chose you as my friend
And why I've loved you all these years
my partner ' til the end

Please understand just what this gift 
you're giving, means to me
It gives me back the strength I've lost
and all my dignity.

You take a stand on my behalf
for that is what friends do
And I know that what you do is right
for I believe it too

So, one last time I breathe your scent
and through your hand I feel
the courage that's within you too
now grant me this appeal.

Cut the leash that holds me here
Dear friend and let me run, once more
a strong and steady dog
My pain and struggle done.

And don't despair my passing
for I won't be far away
Forever here within your heart
And memory I shall stay

I'll be watching over you
your ever faithful friend
And in your memories I will run
A young dog once again

Run free from pain and sleep softly Annie Mae


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Annie Mae, my thoughts are with you.

I've had to make this decision too many times and it never gets any easier each time. 
I've second guessed my decision as well, try not to do that to yourself. 

You put Annie Mae's needs before your own and gave her the ultimate gift of love by setting her free from her pain and suffering. She is now at peace at the Rainbow Bridge where she is enjoying life as she once did when she was young. She is pain free, playing hard and running free with so many of our beloved Goldens. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm not too far out from my own loss and second guessing seems to be my hobby right now. I even cried for the dog we lost nearly 20 years ago...that I should have done more for her, known more at the time. It's part of our human nature.

We keep going despite our pain, which is not the same as moving on. You will have bad days and gradually some less bad days. The rawness will heal a bit. It's a painfully slow journey to find some peace.

Our puppy is due to come home in January. He doesn't come with a job: not to fill a hole or make us feel better. He comes just to be himself, just as Penny did. That is always enough.

I hope that when the time is right you can open your heart to love another Golden. Life and home are so empty without them.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did make the best decision for her. 
I do understand your guilt. I had to make that decision for my boy six months ago and I hated it, I still do. I know it was the best thing for him but I still feel guilty. It is part of our grief because we love them so much and we let them go because we love them so much.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss of your dear pup.
I too had to make that awful decision.
My Homer got very ill and I prayed he would go on his own.
Alas, it was not to be.
But it was the definite right decision. He could not get outside, on the next to last day he urinated where he lie, first accident since he was a puppy. I know that dignified fellow was mortified.
And he was unhappy. And he was ready.
I wasn't ready. But I made the call anyway.
I too hate that I ended my dogs life, but it was the cancer and lymes that put him on that dead end road.
I don't like having that power, to decide life or death. Yet, it is the best thing I could do for the poor fellow, so I guess I am glad in some ways I did have that power.
It is a terrible thing to have to do. 
Try not to torture yourself. You did what was right for your beloved baby.


----------



## loriwatts01 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Thank you so much...*

Thank you so much everyone for your responses...This really helps me try to move on...It's so good to have people here that love GR as much as i do. My Annie Mae was the BEST Friend i could ever have. Hopefully i can begin to heal soon! 

Thanks for listening to me tell my story.....

Lori


----------

